# mud fever remedies that really work



## tantallon (12 August 2010)

Can anyone who has a horse that gets mud fever every year tell me what they have found that actually does work to prevent it.
Creams or feed supplements am open to suggestions 
thanks


----------



## katherine1975 (12 August 2010)

Pig oil and sulphur.


----------



## celia (12 August 2010)

My lad had a bad bout of mud fever a couple of years ago and I used Camrosa on it, which worked really well. He hasn't had any since but if we have a lot of wet weather or his heels are starting to look a little pink I just use a thin layer on clean skin every few days which seems to keep it away.


----------



## ThePony (12 August 2010)

Echo the pig oil and sulphur to prevent, if you have a delicate little flower that gets it despite this (!) then I use sudocreme - fab stuff! 
As much as is possible avoid hosing off or washing muddy legs and never ever rub dry. If it is v muddy and wet here then I put mine away with muddy legs with leg wraps over to help them dry off asap. I wash them after each use so you aren't putting damp muddy wraps on wet legs, so I have a spare set to make it easier


----------



## Shysmum (12 August 2010)

pig oil and sulphur - £25 off ebay inc delivery for 5 litres. Apply once a week to the skin and legs. sm xx


----------



## Mrs Pink (12 August 2010)

Wash really well with medicated shampoo or soap and then use muddy marvel de-scab to clear it and then the disinfectant which helps keep it at bay, it's the only stuff that works on mine and I haven't had a problem so far.....wanders off to find wood 

http://www.net-tex.co.uk/product_page.cfm?cid=36&men=3


----------



## mitters (12 August 2010)

My horse got mud fever for the first time last winter.  I found that Fungatrol shampoo and Fungatrol cream really helped.  He went out for about 6 hours a day wearing the Fungatrol cream.  When he came in i washed his legs with the shampoo and then thoroughly dryed them with kitchen roll.  He then wore Thermatex legs wraps in his stable.

I also tried equichaps but didn't find these helped as the mud went underneath.


----------



## TheBlack (12 August 2010)

Athletes foot spray £3.50


----------



## TheBlack (12 August 2010)

why people wet the horses legs when it gets worse with sweat and wet environment is beyond me :-/


----------



## wilsha (12 August 2010)

my pony doesn get it but i have heard that the mud chaps that you can get are very good


----------



## Shysmum (12 August 2010)

the trouble is, everyone has so many different remedies !!  prevention is better than cure, no doubt. two homeopathic remedies that are really good are Thuja 30c and Graphites 30/6 c, to work from the inside out. Feeding stong garlic will also help greatly.


----------



## starsnrunes (12 August 2010)

Another vote for pig oil and sulpher. Also Keretax powder (our vet says its the best thing), but it has to be put on dry legs (easy if you don't have a hairy cob who's legs are rarely dry in winter) and unlike P&S it doesn't matter if you get it on open sores as it doesn't sting....It's amazing, it won't sweep off the yard even if you throw water on it- it sticks that well.

We tried equichaps too....they kept falling off.

TheBlack - we have a women at our yard who washes and hippy scrubs her horses legs practically every day in winter as she has mud fever.....Needless to say when she goes away the YO doesn't do it, and when the women comes back sh'es suprised how well her horses legs are looking.


----------



## bounce (12 August 2010)

I start putting Keratex mud fever powder on in September or before the mud starts to appear.  Just a couple of times a week and then keep building it up.  It builds up a nice barrier.  Always allow mud to dry and brush off with soft brush rather than a hard one which is likely to scratch the skin and allow bacteria in.  If the legs do have to be washed then they get dried with a hair dryer before putting more Keratex on.

I used to use the pig oil/sulphur and various creams but if you have any bacteria on the skin then this just gives it perfect breeding conditions.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 August 2010)

Yea and amen to too much washing isn't good! Mine was on livery and poor chappie was having his legs washed every blimmin day, and guess what his legs got in an awful state, to the extent that he wouldn't let anyone near him coz he kept cowkicking and moving around. 

So now he's in my tender care, and I've tended to leave his legs alone; apart from washing with anti-microbial shampoo stuff and then pig oil & sulpher. He does get feathermites if I'm not watching out for them, but (touchwood) is OK at the mo.

Did someone say (previous thread?) that Avon Skin So Soft is good for feathermites and/or mudfever??? Did I remember that right?  Can anyone advise?


----------



## starsnrunes (12 August 2010)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Did someone say (previous thread?) that Avon Skin So Soft is good for feathermites and/or mudfever??? Did I remember that right?  Can anyone advise?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about mudfever, but it is good for itchey ponys/horses with sweetitch etc.


----------



## Show Girl (12 August 2010)

One of mine had a problem this year with mud fever, I slapped on a load of Sudocream wrapped leg in clingfilm then vet wrapped, kept on overnight in the morning all scabs had softend up so came away easily, washed area in hibiscrub diluted in hot water (hot as you can without scalding) dryed off thoroughly with clean soft towels. Left him in for the day to be on the safe side but after that just used udder cream slapped on before turnout its a great barrier cream and not expensive


----------



## kittykatcat (12 August 2010)

OMG.....one word and that is AROMAHEEL......was fairly sceptical at first as its fairly expensive ish, but omg, scabs came off and new lovely healed skin within a week. Within 2 weeks you couldnt even see he had had any....truely amazing stuff and smells lush and seems very soothing.


----------



## night_mare (12 August 2010)

I always use pig oil and sulphur - works great.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 August 2010)

I have a super-fine-skinned chestnut and the first winter I owned her she had mud fever quite badly. I used the Muddy Marvel set and it worked really well. I now apply the Muddy marvel barrier cream every 3 or 4 days during the winter and she hasn't had mud fever since.


----------



## tantallon (12 August 2010)

Thanks very much for all your replies - very useful. It is for my lovely 20 year old retired competition mare who has had mud fever every flippin year of her life and it is already starting this year. I used to use dermobion which worked an absolute treat however it is not legal? over here now and vet won't supply me with it anymore. Now struggle to her mud fever at bay other than to bring her in overnight but as she has mild arthritis now she is better kept rugged up and out so the mud fever battle continues.
Will try various things suggested here though. 
Many thanks


----------



## ISHmad (13 August 2010)

Another vote for Pig Oil and Sulphur from me as well.  Used it for the first time last winter and was really impressed.  My horses lived out 24/7 and didn't get any mud fever at all.


----------



## **Vanner** (13 August 2010)

Pig oil and sulphur again!

and if they have white legs helps prevent staining so when you wash it off eventually they're clean as a whistle underneath.  Love the stuff.


----------



## Shysmum (13 August 2010)

the POS actually moisturises the skin, so it stops the cracking in the first place. Maybe that's why it works so well ? I use it on manes and tails too to keep mud off and the hair silky. sm x


----------

